

The reality of software projects (comic) - cte
http://www.linuxkungfu.org/images/fun/geek/project.jpg

======
watmough
Old but good. My boss once pointed to the 'How it was billed' panel and
laughed excitedly.

Life in a consulting firm.

------
pwoods
SO old I once had it faxed to me.

------
swombat
Very, very old.

